# Reheating Tamales



## JGDean (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought a few small assorted tamales from the local farmer's market (enough for me & DH) 6. They were not frozen. What is the best way to reheat them and do you have suggestions on what to serve with them? I also bought 4 decent size poblano peppers (last of the season).


----------



## bbobson (Nov 18, 2013)

My first suggestion was to freeze them and then overnight my direction, but I figure there are many thinking the same thing.
Tomorrow is our tamale day.  We put them in an appropriately sized glass baking dish and reheat in the oven.  Or, preferably we can find a product at the grocery store called 'mexican rice sauce'.  Unwrap the tamales, arrange in previously mentioned dish, add the sauce (quantity depends on preference) and then reheat in the oven melting a little cheese on top at the end.  The 'mexican rice sauce' was a revelation to us, a lot of the same taste as an enchilada sauce but milder so it really just complements what we cook rather than taking center stage.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2013)

You can reheat them in the microwave. They're basically a corn side dish, so you can serve with any Mexican dish or with grilled or roasted pork chops or chicken. I'd use Mexican seasonings on the meat if you go that route.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 18, 2013)

Can anyone point me to a tamale recipe?  I love them and have never made them.

I agree with microwave for re-heating tamales. It just makes sense.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 18, 2013)

We buy tamales from street vendors all the time and reheat them in the microwave.  It doesn't matter whether they're Mexican, Salvadoran, or Guatemalan tamales....they all reheat well in the micro.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2013)

I use this one: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/marcela-valladolid/easy-corn-tamales-recipe/index.html

I like to leave the corn kernels a little coarse; I think the tamales taste better that way. I add a filling of Mexican pulled pork or any leftover meat shredded and mixed with a little salsa. Just a couple tablespoons in an indentation in the middle of the dough, then fold the corn husk over it. I also used Rick Bayless' method of tying strips of corn husk around the tamales to hold them together while cooking. 

Google either marcela tamales or bayless tamales for more ideas.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 18, 2013)

Microwave or steam them.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 18, 2013)

I like to serve them with either red chili or chili verde over the top of them, anointed with lots of grated cheese, and a dollop of sour cream, otherwise they're just too dry for my taste.Ole'


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I use this one: Easy Corn Tamales Recipe : Marcela Valladolid : Recipes : Food Network
> 
> I like to leave the corn kernels a little coarse; I think the tamales taste better that way. I add a filling of Mexican pulled pork or any leftover meat shredded and mixed with a little salsa. Just a couple tablespoons in an indentation in the middle of the dough, then fold the corn husk over it. I also used Rick Bayless' method of tying strips of corn husk around the tamales to hold them together while cooking.
> 
> Google either marcela tamales or bayless tamales for more ideas.



Thanks GG.  I did not know whole corn kernels were used. I thought it was all masa flour.
I have it copied. Appreciate it.



Kayelle said:


> I like to serve them with either red chili or chili verde over the top of them, anointed with lots of grated cheese, and a dollop of sour cream, otherwise they're just too dry for my taste.Ole'



Never had a tamale with a topping before. But a nice chili sauce over the top sounds very good.
Dry tamales?  All the ones I ever had were very moist.  Since they steam them after all.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2013)

JGDean said:


> I bought a few small assorted tamales from the local farmer's market (enough for me & DH) 6. They were not frozen. What is the best way to reheat them and do you have suggestions on what to serve with them? I also bought 4 decent size poblano peppers (last of the season).


 
If you are really into the chilies, you can make some rellanos. You could also make a tomatillo and pablano salsa for your tamales. Serve some ice cold Cave Creek Chili beer to wash it down.


----------



## bbobson (Nov 19, 2013)

Bummer, no tamales today.  The store front that they are sold from on Tuesdays isn't open today.  I hope they are just taking a break and haven't called it quits.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2013)

If I could find tamales here, I would not need a recipe.
This dish is very well suited to take out.  It looks like a labor intensive project to say the least.
I have not decided if I want to put this much time into tamales just yet.
They look simple enough, but it looks like an all day job.


----------



## bbobson (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> If I could find tamales here, I would not need a recipe.
> This dish is very well suited to take out.  It looks like a labor intensive project to say the least.
> I have not decided if I want to put this much time into tamales just yet.
> They look simple enough, but it looks like an all day job.



Last time i bought some tamales I mentioned that I would like to try to make them some day.  The lady smiled and said they are a lot of work, which is the reason they only sell them one day a week.
While growing up my mother and one of her co-workers would take one saturday and make tamales for both families, enough for the day and a bunch for the freezer.  Always in the fall when the corn husks and right corn meal where available, at the time these were specialty ingredients only available at the end of harvest that the stores brought in for the migrant worker community.  I miss the smell, all burners going with different meats and steamers.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2013)

bbobson said:


> Last time i bought some tamales I mentioned that I would like to try to make them some day.  The lady smiled and said they are a lot of work, which is the reason they only sell them one day a week.
> While growing up my mother and one of her co-workers would take one saturday and make tamales for both families, enough for the day and a bunch for the freezer.  Always in the fall when the corn husks and right corn meal where available, at the time these were specialty ingredients only available at the end of harvest that the stores brought in for the migrant worker community.  I miss the smell, all burners going with different meats and steamers.



I was at a wedding once where tamales were served.  The mother and the aunt of the bride made them at home.
I asked about making so many for the crowd and she replied that they always make way more than needed and making them for the wedding was no different than when she just made them for no occasion..

I think I understand the reasoning now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2013)

If you have a filling made for it already, it doesn't take all that long, depending on how many you make, of course. You can make the filling the day or night before in a slow cooker and the dough is quick to mix in a food processor. It goes much faster and is more fun if there are two of you. DH and I made about 50 in a couple of hours once.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2013)

GG is so right about not trying to do everything the same day, and having help.

Anyone who claims otherwise is  bragging and/or delusional. I vividly remember my log ago one and only bout with a ton of tamales alone in my kitchen in tears at 2 am. 
Never ever again.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, I second the idea of not trying to do all in one day.

I could do the meat and put it in the fridge for a couple days and even freeze it until I need it.
Now, I need to see if whole kernel corn is a requirement.
Several recipes call for only masa. But real corn kernels do sound like they would "kick it up" in the words of EL.

I need to get a turkey this weekend, I may just pick up a pork roast while I am in the market.
I have 4 Lbs of boneless country style ribs downstairs in the freezer.  I am thinking they would work just fine?

I will make this dish. But I will not make many of them.  It seems the more you have to make, the harder it is?
Besides, its only me and my beautiful wife.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't like the ones without whole corn kernels - they taste bland to me. I love the pop of sweetness with the savory meat and some spicy sauce. And that's how the Bolivian sisters who own a nearby South American-themed restaurant make theirs.


----------

